# MAHABHARAT star plus tv show..



## dude1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Guyz we all know that this show has started since 16 sep 2013. This show is, claimed by its makers,to be *the most expensive tv show* ever made on Indian tv(with a budget going north of a *billion INR*).The show has gained positive reviews and praises from the likes of Mahesh Bhatt and Ashutosh Gowariker .It seems that the creators have aimed high for the show by the fact that they hired Oscar winning costume designer Bhanu Athaiya and it seems the show wont just become another prolonged star plus show to extract as much revenue as possible b'coz the airing timeline is set for 6 months only.  
  I personally like the ambition of the show and the way, *ALL* characters are given justice and *a personality* rather than just stereotyping them as totally bad/good(most prominent example wud b of Shakuni )....
Also I have seen the B.R. Chopra classic and it has its own class.... 
So please have any discussion(debate) related to the show on this thread....
(P.S. the title track by Ajay-Atul is awesome! Link to the track...
Mahabharat Title Track Video - YouTube )


----------



## sksundram (Sep 25, 2013)

don't know much about this show but if daily soap actors are working in it, then i'm least interested (no one can replicate mukesh khanna's role as bhisma!!


----------



## dude1 (Sep 25, 2013)

sksundram said:


> don't know much about this show but if daily soap actors are working in it, then i'm least interested (no one can replicate mukesh khanna's role as bhisma!!



True that... I am of opinion that not even Bhishma himself can play his role this memorable
But that is'nt a reason to belittle the role played by Arav chowdhary, which  *is * what u can expect from an actor playing this role...


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2013)

have to watch the show to judge the actor's credibility....mukesh khanna played bhishma near perfect..one of the reasons being his deep soulful voice (2nd to AB)..though any actor can be a revelation (ronit roy was for me in udaan)...just can't blame them for acting in s#itty soaps...


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 26, 2013)

blah !!! recycle


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

dude1 said:


> with a budget going north of a *billion INR*).



*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/184/961/tumblr_lnvvueuSsj1qcj56b.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/184/961/tumblr_lnvvueuSsj1qcj56b.png




100 Crore WTF !?!?


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2013)

^^ dude1 is right.....made on a budget of 100 crore


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ^^ dude1 is right.....made on a budget of 100 crore



A source would pretty darn helpful 
btw, why can't people say 100 crore instead of billion?


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> A source would pretty darn helpful
> btw, why can't people say 100 crore instead of billion?



Mahabharat: the most expensive Indian TV show at Rs 100-crore? - Hindustan Times

yeah...actually when you are talking about indian rupees, you don't say a billion...you say 100 crore...think OP wrote it in excitement!!


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm gonna download the first episode and see how it goes.


----------



## amohit (Sep 26, 2013)

Just saw the first 15 mins of Ep1 on youtube. Computer animations still look kind of elementary to me. god knows where did that 100Cr went.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

amohit said:


> god knows where did that 100Cr went.



Marketing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2013)

in summary over the top scenes accompanied with signature background music & elements resembling typical soap operas(amba shown as some kind of vamp in her introduction scene).it may interest those who have never seen original Mahabharat but those who have seen the original will find this show average at best.


----------



## d3p (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't know how true it was in old Mahabharat, but Draupadi looks hot to me in the TV Advertisement.

Dawm Indian Girls are Hot, specially in mythological shows.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 26, 2013)

WHAT IF.... This thread was created by a star plus employee for advertising....


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 26, 2013)

d3p said:


> Don't know how true it was in old Mahabharat, but Draupadi looks hot to me in the TV Advertisement.
> 
> Dawm Indian Girls are Hot, specially in mythological shows.



Hah, good to see someone being open about it. I kinda secretly drool over them sometimes, lol


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2013)

*So I was having lunch half an hour ago and caught the show while browsing. the scene was bhisma asking gandhari's parents to marry dhritrashtra. truly speaking when I heard bhishma laughing I was like 'bc ye kya ho gaya ise'...our watchman could have laughed in a better style. acting was nowhere to be found...that mystic mythological touch was definitely missing...soap opera effects were in full swing...i hardly bore it for 7-8 minutes. what a waste !!*


----------



## d3p (Sep 26, 2013)

sksundram said:


> *So I was having lunch half an hour ago and caught the show while browsing. the scene was bhisma asking gandhari's parents to marry dhritrashtra. truly speaking when I heard bhishma laughing I was like 'bc ye kya ho gaya ise'...our watchman could have laughed in a better style. acting was nowhere to be found...that mystic mythological touch was definitely missing...soap opera effects were in full swing...i hardly bore it for 7-8 minutes. what a waste !!*



Keep an eye on Gandhari,Kunti & all the other women & girls. It will be a good time pass from here onwards.

Leave Draupadi for me.

How many of you still like this ??

[youtube]CnbJxbUMI8s[/youtube]


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2013)

d3p said:


> Keep an eye on Gandhari,Kunti & all the other women & girls. It will be a good time pass from here onwards.
> 
> Leave Draupadi for me.



y draupadi only...you take all of them...


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 26, 2013)

Is it just me or does everyone feel the characters in the serial are more like "villains in CID just waiting for Daya's Slap"


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 26, 2013)

sksundram said:


> don't know much about this show but if daily soap actors are working in it, then i'm least interested (no one can replicate mukesh khanna's role as bhisma!!





sksundram said:


> have to watch the show to judge the actor's credibility....mukesh khanna played bhishma near perfect..one of the reasons being his deep soulful voice (2nd to AB)..though any actor can be a revelation (ronit roy was for me in udaan)...just can't blame them for acting in s#itty soaps...





ankush28 said:


> blah !!! recycle





whitestar_999 said:


> in summary over the top scenes accompanied with signature background music & elements resembling typical soap operas(amba shown as some kind of vamp in her introduction scene).it may interest those who have never seen original Mahabharat but those who have seen the original will find this show average at best.





sksundram said:


> *So I was having lunch half an hour ago and caught the show while browsing. the scene was bhisma asking gandhari's parents to marry dhritrashtra. truly speaking when I heard bhishma laughing I was like 'bc ye kya ho gaya ise'...our watchman could have laughed in a better style. acting was nowhere to be found...that mystic mythological touch was definitely missing...soap opera effects were in full swing...i hardly bore it for 7-8 minutes. what a waste !!*



when mukesh khanna was approached by ekta kapoor for the role of 'bheeshma'/'shaantanu' in her (understandably epic flop) 'soap-opera' *kahaani hamaare mahabhaarat ki*, he had squarely refused to play/enact the role, citing, that, it was surely going to be a flop, because, "b. r. chopra's 'mahabhaarat' had _actors_ in it, while ekta kapoor's show had _models_ in it!" this has been proved true once again now!! 



d3p said:


> Don't know how true it was in old Mahabharat, but Draupadi looks hot to me in the TV Advertisement.
> 
> Dawm Indian Girls are Hot, specially in mythological shows.





d3p said:


> Keep an eye on Gandhari,Kunti & all the other women & girls. It will be a good time pass from here onwards.
> 
> Leave Draupadi for me.
> 
> ...



you should focus (more) on the character of bheeshma. 

yes, i still like that!!


----------



## dude1 (Sep 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> A source would pretty darn helpful
> btw, why can't people say 100 crore instead of billion?


Sorry if u were misled but i clearly metioned INR



.jRay. said:


> WHAT IF.... This thread was created by a star plus employee for advertising....


I assure u i am unemployed(Do u seriously think a star plus employee will create advertising thread on a tech forum?)



d3p said:


> Keep an eye on Gandhari,Kunti & all the other women & girls. It will be a good time pass from here onwards.
> 
> Leave Draupadi for me.
> 
> ...



Draupadi is mine bro, back off(though satyavati also looked pretty in younger role) 
And ya i still like that song...
But the track by Ajay-Atul also sounds nice...
[youtube]cI6sr1rBOqg[/youtube]


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 28, 2013)

the show is made with a budget of 100 crore, dont judge Arav by one scene only, he has received great feedback for his role of Bhishma, i have seen the show for few episode, and i can tell that after Mukesh Khanna, Arav has done justice to the role of Great Bhishma, the costumes and graphic are good, a good initiative by Star plus.

most of the actors are new, so they are giving their best to ger recognised in the induestry, AND THERE ARE NOT SAAS BAHU DRAMA IN IT, its the history of india, 

YOU NEED TO WATCH IT FOR FEW EPISODE TO LIKE IT

Please stop your stupid comments about the Girls in the show, we blame rapist for rapes happening in our society, and in other hand we have this mentality of watching woman just as a Toy, stop this no more offence to Woman.. we all have mother, sister, daughter at home... respect woman

Mod please look into this, we should not encourage people here to show woman in bad light


----------



## d3p (Sep 28, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> the show is made with a budget of 100 crore, dont judge Arav by one scene only, he has received great feedback for his role of Bhishma, i have seen the show for few episode, and i can tell that after Mukesh Khanna, Arav has done justice to the role of Great Bhishma, the costumes and graphic are good, a good initiative by Star plus.
> 
> most of the actors are new, so they are giving their best to ger recognised in the induestry, AND THERE ARE NOT SAAS BAHU DRAMA IN IT, its the history of india,
> 
> ...



LOL..

I liked the women. I love seeing them with those glamorous costumes, but that doesn't mean i raped any. And how does the topic Rape being a part of this Show or this thread...

STOP THAT B.S.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2013)

> AND THERE ARE NOT SAAS BAHU DRAMA IN IT, its the history of india,


it is mythology not history & as for saah bahu drama see my post above.to make a good show script is the most essential part & if the script itself has flaws then no matter how good the acting is the show still suffers.original mahabharat was 94 episodes long with no problem of funding(being govt funded & fixed duration with no competition etc) but this show has much longer running time aim so obviously they have to modify script to include some daily soap opera shows elements for commercial viability as it is business after all in today's time.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 28, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> dont judge Arav by one scene only, he has received great feedback for his role of Bhishma.
> 
> YOU NEED TO WATCH IT FOR FEW EPISODE TO LIKE IT
> 
> we have this mentality of watching woman just as a Toy



no offence but I don't need to watch 2-3 or more episodes to judge an actor's acting prowess. a single scene is enough for me to recognize the talent. I don't say mr. arav has got NO talent. he might be but in THIS show...he is below average (also helpless!!)... same could be said for srk as he is pathetic in ra1,cexp. bt brilliant in chakde,baazigar..

and when ladies (I refrain myself  from calling them actors) act like toys..better say puppets..then there's no harm in appraising the beauty and ignoring the talent...


----------



## dude1 (Sep 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is mythology not history & as for saah bahu drama see my post above.to make a good show script is the most essential part & if the script itself has flaws then no matter how good the acting is the show still suffers.original mahabharat was 94 episodes long with no problem of funding(being govt funded & fixed duration with no competition etc) but this show has much longer running time aim so obviously they have to modify script to include some daily soap opera shows elements for commercial viability as it is business after all in today's time.


What long run aim are you talking about??? original had 94 full hr episodes while this series will have less than 150 episodes with 30min duration...So actually this series will have less time so no time left for melodrama element... Have u even seen this series???



Skyh3ck said:


> the show is made with a budget of 100 crore, dont judge Arav by one scene only, he has received great feedback for his role of Bhishma, i have seen the show for few episode, and i can tell that after Mukesh Khanna, Arav has done justice to the role of Great Bhishma, the costumes and graphic are good, a good initiative by Star plus.
> 
> most of the actors are new, so they are giving their best to ger recognised in the induestry, AND THERE ARE NOT SAAS BAHU DRAMA IN IT, its the history of india,
> 
> ...


Man completely agree about the show part.... and whats that about Women?? we just joked n said we like them thats all...No one had the intention to rape them....Also really no disrespect to the characters in the EPIC...
To all those who complain about graphics i want to ask if u have seen better VFX in indian television(not mahadev,NO)?? I don't know what people r expecting, GOT?? Well GOT had a budget of 35 cr *INR* per episode so.... I thought of GOT because its their costliest series and this is ours...


----------



## sksundram (Sep 29, 2013)

dude1 said:


> To all those who complain about graphics i want to ask if u have seen better VFX in indian television(not mahadev,NO)?? I don't know what people r expecting, GOT?? Well GOT had a budget of 35 cr *INR* per episode so.... I thought of GOT because its their costliest series and this is ours...



it's like we are hapless victims of low budget VFX...in my case, when you are accustomed to a certain degree of watching sophisticated shows/movies...you don't wanna go back and watch silly scenes just because it is low budget (bechare...paise jo nai hai..to chalo hum show dekh lete hain...jaise ki bhikari ko bhikh de re)... a show must earn its viewer's applause based on its technicality, script et al....an individual's taste and what level s/he is accustomed to is what actually matters in the end...


----------



## dude1 (Sep 29, 2013)

sksundram said:


> it's like we are hapless victims of low budget VFX...in my case, when you are accustomed to a certain degree of watching sophisticated shows/movies...you don't wanna go back and watch silly scenes just because it is low budget (bechare...paise jo nai hai..to chalo hum show dekh lete hain...jaise ki bhikari ko bhikh de re)... a show must earn its viewer's applause based on its technicality script et al....an individual's taste and what level s/he is accustomed to is what actually matters in the end...


Not asking anyone to watch for pity's sake but rather asking not to compare wid hollywoood...and frnkly speaking our tv industry *IS* bhikari compared to them... just thought if we don't support an ambitious project, our industry won't even try to reach their level...(and i too like GOT,The Wire but with such a mentality small indie movies like the paranormal activity(15k$) would't have seen the light of the day)
..Still ur right, everyone has his own taste n choices...But like it or no todays generation needs tv shows that explore our Myths and legends, young people won't watch the old classic(had a friend who knew  all the olympians were but asked. while watching the promo for series, if Shakuni was pandav...Didn't laugh just felt bad)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2013)

i have seen 6-7 episodes & found it mediocre if not bad like ekta kapoor's version.by long run i didn't just meant no. of episodes but reruns & youtube/streaming which caters to a much diverse audience & therefore require some elements of melodrama.after all you can not place the 80's generation who only knew doordarshan on par with generation brought up on satellite TV & heavy dosage of ekta kapoor style dramas.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 29, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Not asking anyone to watch for pity's sake but rather asking* not to compare wid hollywoood*...and frnkly speaking our tv industry *IS* bhikari compared to them... just thought if we don't support an ambitious project, *our industry won't even try to reach their level*...(and i too like GOT,The Wire but with such a mentality small indie movies like the paranormal activity(15k$) would't have seen the light of the day)
> ..Still ur right, everyone has his own taste n choices...But like it or no *todays generation needs tv shows that explore our Myths and legends*, young people won't watch the old classic(had a friend who knew  all the olympians were but asked. while watching the promo for series,* if Shakuni was pandav*...Didn't laugh just felt bad)



completely agree with you...there's absolutely no need to compare holly with bolly......also children should watch mythological/historical shows..they will learn a lot...*BUT*..what GOT and New Mahabharata proved again is the BIG BIG crater of difference in Direction (let's not talk about actors here...dinklage would be happy to rip apart some of ours..) shows like bharat ek khoj,tenalirama,the great maratha,the sword of tipu sultan are masterpieces not because they were high on budget or had terrific vfx...but because of supersonic directions..these new breed of directors show HQ level of amateurity ...lack precision direction...and i seriously DON'T think that our industry want to reach their level as pointed out by you....randomly stop at any GEC's shows and you will be flooded by crappy saas-bahu-teesra pati-udhaar ka beta type 10^10 episodes_walllah_ show...Fekta Kapoor started those but moved on, BUT HAVE WE?...no..they make these shows coz people (ladies only i guess!!..)like it.....and no, please 24 by anil is not going to change the mindset.....so i would be more than happy to be proved wrong but we all will be stuck to these for at least 100 yrs coming...

and for your friend...jst give him JAYA by devdutt pattnaik on his next b'day (or that Mahabharata book, cbse provides in class 7 would also do)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2013)

good point.BR Chopra,the director of original mahabharata was a filmfare best director & lifetime achievement award winner besides being dadasaheb falke award winner(those who don't know it is the highest cinema award given by Indian govt.) & brother of legendary Yash Chopra.no one comes even close to him except a few in current bollywood & forget about anyone in TV industry.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 30, 2013)

Nothing can come close to the original Mahabharata. Every character was a perfection in itself which culminated in a perfect epic story.

I sometimes wonder how these so called soap actors are content with doing these melodramatic serials. They also know in their heart that whatever they are doing is mediocre stuff at best/


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I sometimes wonder how these so called soap actors are content with doing these melodramatic serials. They also know in their heart that whatever they are doing is mediocre stuff at best/



they don't really have a choice, i think...even Manoj Bajpai and Ashutosh Rana had to work in serials long before (read it in their interviews somehere...)..coz they had no film offers.. but those days..content was the top most priority....even the likes of paresh rawal and om puri admit that many a times they have to ignore the script and work in* faltu *films coz there's a family to take care of...so it's not actually actor's fault...take the case of ronity roy,ram kapoor...brilliant actors..but had to work in daily soaps...and they are paid handsomely also...


----------



## dude1 (Oct 1, 2013)

sksundram said:


> they don't really have a choice, i think...even Manoj Bajpai and Ashutosh Rana had to work in serials long before (read it in their interviews somehere...)..coz they had no film offers.. but those days..content was the top most priority....even the likes of paresh rawal and om puri admit that many a times they have to ignore the script and work in* faltu *films coz there's a family to take care of...so it's not actually actor's fault...take the case of ronity roy,ram kapoor...brilliant actors..but had to work in daily soaps...and they are paid handsomely also...



Agree...
even irfan khan and nawazuddin  had to/have to struggle.... there is a line in the movie lunchbox between these two actors...''iss desh me na talent ki kuchh kadar nahi hai''... so so true(in the times when chennai express became the highest grossing movie of all time, yuck)....


----------



## sksundram (Oct 1, 2013)

^^ let's refrain ourselves from talking shetty s#it..chennai express...what a joke!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2013)

Its so damn boring, could have been much better.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> LOL..
> 
> I liked the women. I love seeing them with those glamorous costumes, but that doesn't mean i raped any. And how does the topic Rape being a part of this Show or this thread...
> 
> STOP THAT B.S.



Completely agree with you. Just because we are appreciating their looks and sexuality doesn't mean that we are rapists or pervert anyway.


----------

